# Singletrailer (Eigenbau), Fahrradanhänger Chariot



## FreitagA6 (28. Januar 2012)

Hallo hier verkaufe ich meinen Singletrailer. 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120851378342


----------

